# Old dog and hearing loss



## Stevenzachsmom

Annie is 12 years old. Her hearing has gotten worse - to be expected. This is our current problem.....Annie hears me, when I call her, but she can't tell where I am. If she is outside, she can't tell if I am calling from the top deck, or the bottom deck. I can call her from the back of the basement, and she will go upstairs. I feel bad for her. She ends up walking extra steps, going the wrong way. 

Has anyone else experienced this with their senior? Would a whistle, or some other alternative to my voice be worth a try?

All suggestions appreciated.
Jan


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Sneaker lived to be 14-1/2 years old, and her hearing was starting to go for a while before that, probably around the age that your Annie is. She was able to hear high pitched sounds better, so that might be an option for you. Sneaker could hear my husband whistle even after her hearing was mostly gone for the tone of normal conversation, but unfortunately, I can't whistle! I used to just go over and tap her on the butt to get her attention, and then motion for her to come with me. We had never taught her hand signals but she picked them up really quickly in old age. Fortunately, her eyesight always remained good.


----------



## Lilie

When I was a youngster, our family pet was aged and lost her hearing. If you were standing to the right of her and called her she'd look to the left. 

As her hearing loss became worse, we just learned to look for her - get her attention and then call her.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

"Learned to look for her" HA!HA!HA! That made me laugh so hard. I do have to look for Annie too. In the house isn't so bad. In the yard, in the dark - not so great.

Debbie - me either. I can't whistle worth a darn.

Thank you!
Jan


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

In the dark a flashlight on you (ooh...spooky...or Conan in the Year 2000) might help her. I always made the steps toward them because you could see them searching so I'd trot toward them waving my arms. Then they'd look at me like what is your problem, lady?  :wub:


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Flashlight???? What a great idea. Annie is flashlight freak anyway. She is obsessed. Bet she would even hear the click. HA!

Thanks! I will keep one handy.


----------



## arycrest

I've had several seniors who lost their hearing during old age. Like others have mentioned, a blinking light at night works well for letting the dog know you want him to come in the house. Hand signals work for normal commands. I've been lucky so far since I've had two "nanny dogs" who would bring/herd the hearing/sight impaired Hooligans to me when I asked them.


----------



## LisaT

Indy has the same problem, not being able to determine direction often. I find that clapping my hands, or whistling does help.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Thank you everyone. Annie went to the vet today for her yearly visit. The vet seems to think Annie is deaf in one ear and that is why she can't determine voice direction. Don't know if that is true. At least she hears some. All in all - doing great for 12!


----------



## LisaT

Interesting. I'll have to see if I notice a difference in Indy from ear to ear. Not sure how I'm gonna do that.

Acupuncture can help some hearing issues.


----------



## va_panda

My 12 year old shepherd has also just recently lost most of her hearing. Sometimes she will respond to my clapping when outside but she definitely can't hear my normal voice anymore. I have walked into the room she is in and reached down to pet her and she will jump because she didn't hear me enter the room. It has caused her to be more clingy, always wanting to be where I am. She barks a lot more than usual too, upsetting our neighbors with the constant barking. Could that be caused by the hearing loss?


----------

